# Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/ (For all information)

So I thought I would start a thread for this. Monday and Tuesday of next week is when it is. I believe on Monday the groups will be on CNBC at 8 pm and on Tuesday it will be on USA at 8 pm. 

For the first time ever though, there will be live streaming of the breed judging. But you will still be able to see the vids, if by chance you miss the judging of your fav breed. 

I will post winners of the groups, like I have done on other shows. I will also post a few breed winners earlier in the day too.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you showing? or judging, or anything? Just wondering.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Are you showing? or judging, or anything? Just wondering.


Oh no, I am not a judge anyways. Maybe some day I will show there, but not this year. Things are going to be a interesting this year anyways, first year that they are back at the Piers for breed judging and groups will still be at MSG, most people think it's going to be a mess, specially now with the blizzard coming in.

BB maybe could have gotten something with the right judge, but it's a going to come down between two dogs I think this year in weims.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh no, I am not a judge anyways. Maybe some day I will show there, but not this year. Things are going to be a interesting this year anyways, first year that they are back at the Piers for breed judging and groups will still be at MSG, most people think it's going to be a mess, specially now with the blizzard coming in.
> 
> BB maybe could have gotten something with the right judge, but it's a going to come down between two dogs I think this year in weims.


This was going to be Merlin's final show.... I decided not to go because this year, you don't even get to show in the garden unless you take breed and go to group....

And.... With the weather, I am glad I didn't.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> This was going to be Merlin's final show.... I decided not to go because this year, you don't even get to show in the garden unless you take breed and go to group....
> 
> And.... With the weather, I am glad I didn't.


Yeah it's unfortunate but what were they gonna do, it's being renovated and there would not have been enough space. 

I know a few dogs that will be retiring after this show. 

Yeah the weather will make things even more interesting, kind of wonder how many absentees there will be.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah it's unfortunate but what were they gonna do, it's being renovated and there would not have been enough space.
> 
> I know a few dogs that will be retiring after this show.
> 
> Yeah the weather will make things even more interesting, kind of wonder how many absentees there will be.


If I had gone, I would have driven..... I would have tanked that.... They are expecting 12-15 inches in NYC


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> If I had gone, I would have driven..... I would have tanked that.... They are expecting 12-15 inches in NYC


I know which is what will be interesting. At least they are providing a crate and table for each breed winner at the garden. 

It's freezing rain here right now.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Aaaargh. Every year, I COMPLETELY forget. I'm not working Monday, but I'll have to see if I can get my Tuesday shift covered.

This is going to sound like a stupid question, but is the Group and BIS judging also live streamed? I've always watched it on TV, but I don't know if I'll be able to this year and it'd be easier to watch it online anyways.

On-topic, anyone have any dogs they know entered this year we should watch out for?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if it will be online later.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

On Mondays it's actually on from 8-9pm on channel USA and then from 9-11pm it's on CSNBC. Then on Tuesdays, it's on USA from 8-11pm. That's the schedule for here anyway.

I can't wait till it's on! I love Westminster, it's the best dog show there is and I love it how they show the dogs in ABC Order, don't do dogs during commercials, and I also love to guess what breed it is before the commentator says so. I get mad if I get one wrong, hehe. *looks around* My parents watch it with me too and next week I saw the Flyers are going to be playing on those days and I turned to my father and said, "Sorry Dad, you're watching another sport with me." He's cool with it which is awesome! 

I love how they keep adding new breeds. I think one day the Coton will be there if you said, Choas--I believe it was you who told us, that the Chinook is going to be in it next year. I love Chinooks so that would be cool too! 

JohnnyBandit--so your dog is actually going into the show ring? I mean the main one, like he was already chosen from the scores of other ACD dogs? Or do they do the scoring of all the same breed that day before heading into Westminster? If it's all in the same day, phew...that seems tiring!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That's not what I have read, but it may be different there idk. 

The two new breeds for this year are, The Russell Terrier and The Treeing Walker Coonhound
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2013/show/news/newbreed_100512.html

For next year it should be 
Chinook (joined working on Jan 1)
Portuguese Podengo Pequeno (joined hound on Jan 1)
Rat Terrier (will join Terrier group on june 1)

Cotons joined misc last year, so it all depends on how long it takes for them to meet all reqs for full AKC. But when they do they will join the Non-Sporting group.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm excited for the sporting group - so many big names will be going into that ring. Doesn't look good for the Welshies getting a group placement though. 

ETA: Oops, apparently I can't read - I was looking at the entries from last year. Where is the current list?

I live about 90min north of NYC, so I really should go some year as a spectator, but with the weather it won't be this year!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Live streaming of the breeds! Whoo! 

I'll see if I remember Monday, then I'll try to watch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I'm excited for the sporting group - so many big names will be going into that ring. Doesn't look good for the Welshies getting a group placement though.
> 
> ETA: Oops, apparently I can't read - I was looking at the entries from last year. Where is the current list?
> 
> I live about 90min north of NYC, so I really should go some year as a spectator, but with the weather it won't be this year!


The list won't be up till that day, lol. Same with the catalog of all entered.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The list won't be up till that day, lol. Same with the catalog of all entered.


Ahh. For some reason I thought it was up ahead of time last year, but I must be remembering wrong. 

Two of Watson's uncles were in it last year, so hopefully there are some dogs I know this year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the only Tv schedule I have seen
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2013/show/tv.html

Here is the judging program for those that want to watch live, scroll down to page 14 for the start of the times. 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2013/show/WKC_2013_Judging_Program.pdf

Monday it is
Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting, Herding

Tuesday it is
Sporting,Working, Terrier (Both new breeds will show this day)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Ahh. For some reason I thought it was up ahead of time last year, but I must be remembering wrong.
> 
> Two of Watson's uncles were in it last year, so hopefully there are some dogs I know this year.


How could it be up ahead, nobody has shown yet. lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> How could it be up ahead, nobody has shown yet. lol


I thought they had the list of dogs entered up before the show started and updated with placements after the showing.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I thought they had the list of dogs entered up before the show started and updated with placements after the showing.


Oh you mean the catalog, yeah that will be up that day, usually early in the morning before the show has started. But not before that day, same with all shows.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh you mean the catalog, yeah that will be up that day, usually early in the morning before the show has started. But not before that day, same with all shows.


Ahh, ok. I didn't realize that they don't release the catalog in advance.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My mom says her facebook, is full of people discussing their flight plans lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My mom says her facebook, is full of people discussing their flight plans lol.


Ugh, I wouldn't want to be those poor people! It's already snowing pretty heavily here. The airports are going to be a mess.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! Need to keep updated on this thread 

I'm 2 hours south of NYC and they're calling for anywhere from 4-18 inches for me . gonna be icky up there. But so far none of the snow down here is really sticking.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Were not suppose to get any 

We got some freezing rain and snow flurries last night but none today.

The farther north you go the more snow fall they are calling for. 30+ is some areas.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah the 2+ feet up in Boston. Glad I don't live up there!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Yeah the 2+ feet up in Boston. Glad I don't live up there!


I have friends in CT, one of which is suppose to judge the bulldog specialty in SC next Thursday.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't wait! Armani's sire won BOB last year, and w hope for a repeat! Go, Aidan!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Interested to see what happens in GSDs this year. Jimmy is judging, not showing, so no Capi


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

It's times like these I wish I had cable TV! Maybe I can get my dad to record it for me.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I have friends in CT, one of which is suppose to judge the bulldog specialty in SC next Thursday.


I hope it all gets cleared up by then! I went and took a nap (my bed was WAAAAAAY too comfy) and it has since stopped snowing but apparently the worst is yet to come and it's gonna dump near 10 inches on us.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Aaaargh. Every year, I COMPLETELY forget. I'm not working Monday, but I'll have to see if I can get my Tuesday shift covered.
> 
> This is going to sound like a stupid question, but is the Group and BIS judging also live streamed? I've always watched it on TV, but I don't know if I'll be able to this year and it'd be easier to watch it online anyways.
> 
> On-topic, anyone have any dogs they know entered this year we should watch out for?


Our new Lab puppy's mother is there..... Tecate's Moonlight Serenade.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I know my breeder has a dog who is invited but not sure if they're attending.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> For next year it should be
> Chinook (joined working on Jan 1)


Chinooks!!! Can't wait.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I've seen a couple chinooks at shows here and there. 

In SC there will be in Misc

3 Berger Picards
3 Lagotti Romagnoli
3 Wirehaired Vizslas
6 Pumik

There will also be 8 Portuguese Podengo Pequenos which will be interesting to see.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There will also be 8 Portuguese Podengo Pequenos which will be interesting to see.



The room DIRECTLY below me at the hotel when I was at Eukanuba, had MOST of those critters that were entered ... Most barkingest little bastages I have ever seen.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> The room DIRECTLY below me at the hotel when I was at Eukanuba, had MOST of those critters that were entered ... Most barkingest little bastages I have ever seen.


Yeah I remember you sayin that lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would love to see some of these breeds. Sleeping in the room above them, though, not so much.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

winniec777 said:


> I would love to see some of these breeds. Sleeping in the room above them, though, not so much.


First time I saw pequenos was in England, they were so cute. But I still prefer the grandes and medios.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Pumis are soo cute!! They look like they could pass for stuffed animals, lol. The others you mentioned are okay in my opinion. I always like it when new breeds enter, but then I start to wonder. If people, not all, don't do their research and say, "Oh that Treeing Walker looks so cute and obedient, I think I'll get one." Then I hear the breed starts to go downhill because of the BYB's and more rescues have to be set up, etc. I mean I don't think this will happen for most rare breeds in the AKC (Icelandic, Buhund, Russel Terrier, etc), but it starts to be that way. Look at the Labs, GSD's, etc...so many are dumped and in shelters because of people's lack of research when they watch these shows.

Again don't get me wrong, I love the show. But that's why I mainly don't want the Coton to get in. I'm worried about the new breeds that get in. Oh well....let's get some happy thinking in! 

Two more days to go!! We got about 2-3in of snow here, Luke likes to romp through it and I like making tracks. I cannot wait till it's on!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

GSDs were made popular through Rin Tin Tin and Strongheart, not dog shows. It's unlikely people will flock to get Cotons, honestly


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> GSDs were made popular through Rin Tin Tin


I LOVE Rin Tin Tin!!!!!!!!

I remember when I was little and we would act out Rin Tin Tin!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Xeph said:


> GSDs were made popular through Rin Tin Tin and Strongheart, not dog shows. It's unlikely people will flock to get Cotons, honestly


Yeah, I'm pretty sure most of the breeds that are overbred were made popular by movies and TV.

I'd be supermegaawesomerich if I had a buck fifty for every time someone pointed at my dog or one on TV and said 'LOOK A SNOW DOG' or 'LOOK IT'S A BALTO' or 'EIGHT BELOW'. 
The ones who stop to talk to me seemed shocked when I inform them that I don't think there's a chance in a cold hell for a husky to run back and save it's owner. I think they'd rather say 'See ya, sucker' and keep going at top speed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Can I ask a favor of anyone who will be talking about the show? Please put "spoiler" in the subject line. I record it and watch the next day. Thanks!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok will do


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ok will do


thank you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Less than a day left till the start of the show.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Did you get the email from the AKC regarding the article that was written for the NYTimes?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Did you get the email from the AKC regarding the article that was written for the NYTimes?


Not that I know of, link?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/s...-american-kennel-club-as-an-outlier.html?_r=0

That's the link to the article. I can copy and paste the AKC's reply from my email if you didn't get one.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Forgive me this stupid question. Parson Russell Terrier vs. Russell Terrier? I'm familiar with a Jack Russell Terrier. To my untrained eyes, these Westminster breeds look pretty similar to the JRTs I know. Is one of these two the same as a JRT?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

IDK for sure. But I believe the PRT is a JRT but the JRT people split off years ago because there were those that didn't want AKC registration, and the people that did changed the name. The Russell Terrier is a shorter legged dog of similar looks. But I don't know much about those breeds. I sort of know someone in Russells, he knows a friend of mine, but really haven't talked to him much about it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And that's ok Niraya, looks like I just got it.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I guess it's slowly getting around to everyone


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

On another subject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/s...inster-dog-show-champions.html?src=rechp&_r=0

And another (Xeph you might like this one, lol)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/11/s...-show-dismisses-doubts-about-fairness.html?hp


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmm. Thanks for the input, Chaos! That clarifies it for me.

I have a hard time keeping the terriers straight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Hmm. Thanks for the input, Chaos! That clarifies it for me.
> 
> I have a hard time keeping the terriers straight.


Don't quote me on it, but that is how I understand it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Touching article
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/damaged-sandy-dog-owners-head-215440257--spt.html


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> And another (Xeph you might like this one, lol)
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/11/s...-show-dismisses-doubts-about-fairness.html?hp


What strikes me as odd is that this accomplished long time judge and breeder... bought a 'shih-poo' at a pet store. I mean... what? I don't even... Why would...? 

Thanks for the articles  They were a nice read.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Niraya said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/10/s...-american-kennel-club-as-an-outlier.html?_r=0
> 
> That's the link to the article. I can copy and paste the AKC's reply from my email if you didn't get one.


Haha, I just made a thread about this article before I realized it was posted in this thread...


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Ring 3 is live!

Edit: Hmm. Well, that was short lived.

Edit 2: The roaming camera is now officially live!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Ring Six was live (Australian Shepherds,) though we seem to be having technical difficulties.

Are the streams really stuttery for anyone else?

And holy crap. All I can see in the Aussie ring is the guy sat ringside in his dirty jeans and baseball hat. Seriously, dude? You couldn't find anything else to wear for WESTMINSTER? I'm sure whoever you're there with really appreciates all the effort you went through to pull your dirty jeans out of the laundry basket this morning.

They seriously need to start sending people away at the door if they look like they slept in the clothes they show up in.

Ring Five is live-ish (Belgian Malinois.)

Ring Six is back live again with Aussies. Baseball cap guy is still there.

Mozart just realized there are dogs on the screen, and he can't figure out where they keep going when they run off-screen. It's hilarious. He's not impressed. I can't wait till he sees the Boxers tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No your not the only one that is having issues.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Just pulled up the entry list for Welshies and none of the dogs are related to Watson (at least not closely), so I don't have anybody specific to cheer for. I do love GCH Rolyart's Tale-Gator and hoped she'd be entered.

I'm excited for the herding group today - that's always one of my favorites.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Urk. The feed is so choppy I can't even tell who won Aussies.

Bouviers are up in Ring Five (Border Collies don't start in Ring Six for half an hour.)

See, I KNEW not all Bouviers are fat. Just all the ones in Newfoundland.

Well, of COURSE some lady ringside is going to walk loudly into the camera's mic the whole time. They really should have put a mic on the judges.

The camera in Ring Five doesn't seem to be skipping like the others.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it's annoying. But here is a breakdown of what is going on in each ring now 

Ring 1 is on break
Ring 2 is on break
Ring 3 Smooth coated Chis
Ring 4 on break
Ring 5 pictures
Ring 6 on break
Ring 7 Schipperkes
Ring 8 looks like waiting for photographer
Ring 9 on break
Ring 10 Rhodesian Ridgebacks
Ring 11 Whippets


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a friend in Ring 11 with his whippet.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

This is their first year live streaming the breeds, right? So I guess we have to expect some issues. Even if it's beyond irritating when the skipping camera skips right over the part where the judge picks his BOB. (I'm lookin' at you, Aussies.)

With any luck, maybe when this is all done, they'll take some suggestions for next year (like putting mics on the judges so we can actually hear them instead of just all the background noise.)

Stupid question from an Obedience person: Do they normally take pictures in the ring right after Breed, or is that only because it's such an important show? I've only ever been to the small shows we have here and there's always a picture booth set up in the corner for everyone to take pictures when the shows are over.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

TorachiKatashi said:


> This is their first year live streaming the breeds, right? So I guess we have to expect some issues. Even if it's beyond irritating when the skipping camera skips right over the part where the judge picks his BOB. (I'm lookin' at you, Aussies.)
> 
> With any luck, maybe when this is all done, they'll take some suggestions for next year (like putting mics on the judges so we can actually hear them instead of just all the background noise.)


Oh yeah its the first year of live streaming. They will have vids up later of each breed judging too, so if you missed it you can watch that.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Border Collies are up in Ring Six.

Maybe I'm biased, but I wish they treated corrections the same way in Conformation as they do in Obedience/Rally. Border Collies have been in the ring less than five minutes and almost every dog who has been in so far has gotten a nasty leash snap and a "Stop it!" as they approach the camera. No wonder the dogs are all so stressed out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm watching ring 8 with the Tibbies, waiting for bulldogs.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I am awake and up! I'll be watching mostly the roaming stream and be in chat there if anyone wants to join me 

Totally lied - I have a few streams going at once lol


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you know any of the Bulldogs this year?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yeah I know most if not all the bulldogs. A few I haven't seen in person, but do know of them. 

Niraya, I'm on there too, under Midnight Pheonix. But will be on ring 8 till bulldogs are over. 

Tenzin won Tibbies, no surprise there.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Watching smooth collies (than rough) in ring 10. Anyone know when the borzoi and greyhounds are up, or if they've gone already?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm logged in under Facebook so I'll just be Ceara P.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Borzoi's at 130 ring 9

Greyhounds 1045 ring 11


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, Niraya!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah that was no surprise in Bulldogs.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Moving on to the GSDs!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha, excellent. A (gorgeous) saluki just got the zoomies in ring 11.

This is dangerous, this live feed thing. Could watch it all day. I have absolutely no idea what I'm watching exactly, but the dogs are stunning. I wish I knew more about conformation.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently on each feed

Roaming- Press Conference
Ring 1- Silky Terriers
Ring 2- Havanese
Ring 3- Long Coated Chis
Ring 4- Standard Poodles (just finished)
Ring 5- Shetland Sheepdogs
Ring 6- Pictures
Ring 7- Break (Juniors Up next)
Ring 8- Pictures
Ring 9- Break (Beagles 13 in next)
Ring 10- Rough Collies almost finished
Ring 11- Saluki just finished


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

The stuttering camera is making it more confusing than it should be.

It'd be nice though if they could use that overlay that keeps popping up to remind us what breed we're watching to tell us if we're watching Open Dogs or Open Bitch or what have you. With the camera sketching out, half the time I can't tell who I'm watching.

GSDs are up in Ring Six.

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that some of the GSDs actually walk like dogs and not rag-dolls.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm watching GSDs now.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a big fan of how that GSD just cowered from it's handler. :|
(I can't see the number, black suit, red tie, man, bald)


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw that, Hollow.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

On a side note, I'm a big fan of the dog being handled by the lady in the blue suit -#27, Ithink


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm a big fan of how that GSD just cowered from it's handler. :|
> (I can't see the number, black suit, red tie, man, bald)


#14? The guy with the hideous glasses?

I can't stop laughing. All the ladies gave the judge a little air-kiss next to his cheek, and Hideous Glasses Guy was ready to start making out with him. You could hear the big smooch from across the ring. Keep your pants on, Guy.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm loving the comments on the feed. I don't fully understand why folks are getting peeved at the criticism. Shows are about judging, no? Good and bad.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

TorachiKatashi said:


> #14? The guy with the hideous glasses?


Yes.

I also just watched #23, older lady in pink, grab hers back the neck and yank him/her back enough for the dog to yelp. 

What is going on with these handlers, lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I'm loving the comments on the feed. I don't fully understand why folks are getting peeved at the criticism. Shows are about judging, no? Good and bad.


I agree. 
I'm mostly entertained that people keep adding by saying things like they're loving watching the drama in the comments. 

I'll bring to attention what I see fit. I'm pretty sure that's what the comments are for. If we weren't supposed to talk, why have an active comment box?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I liked the one the kicked her dog leaving the ring. Mostly they don't realize they're being watched I think.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Last year Westminster was on last night so I watched a bit of it before going to bed. They showed Sporting and Working; I wonder if any dogs from last year will win their dog breed group and go onto it this year. Oh and yes, I too do not like it when someone doesn't dress right. This isn't a hockey arena where you can wear anything you want, this is like a prestigious event. You have to look nice. Like church, you shouldn't wear anything.

Eight more hours I can't wait!!!! Oh yeah I was wrong on my first post, it's on USA and CNBC here. I accidentally added an extra letter. My favorite groups are the Working, Herding, and Sporting. Which are yours? 

Oh yeah one more thing. Why do they have to put in 13in and 15in Beagle? Or the many different color Cocker Spaniels? I mean they're all the same dog, just put in the one dog and say it can come in many different colors and inches for the Beagles. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't even notice the comments until just now (watching on full screen,) holy crap. In online video games, we use the term "carebears" to describe people who want to play by themselves in their own little bubble and never be touched or criticized by anyone else ever.

That seems like the perfect word here.

"The breeders might be reading this?" What? If you were a breeder, wouldn't YOU want to know what people thought of your show dog, good or bad? Isn't that why you show dogs at all?

Oh hey. There's Dirty Jeans guy again. They actually let him into the ring like that? Ugh.

#7 with the Border Collie - that's the one who was screaming at her dogs and snapping them all over the place in the ring.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think Jimmy cared for the way that bald headed gentleman handled his dog for the picture.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Last year Westminster was on last night so I watched a bit of it before going to bed.


I watched it with my cat xD He LOVES dogs, was absolutely fascinated by it.




> "The breeders might be reading this?" What? If you were a breeder, wouldn't YOU want to know what people thought of your show dog, good or bad? Isn't that why you show dogs at all?


Yeah, that's kinda got me laughing.
I think if I were a breeder, I would want someone to let me know if the handler I hired was being an arse to my dog. I'm not afraid of offending handler, breeder or judge. 
I would immediately fire someone if they handled my dog in the way these three people were handling theirs. I realize GSDs are a lot of dog but come on.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Apparently the GSD breed winner was an 8 year old bitch. Lots of older dogs in that ring today.

I knew one of the dogs that didn't make the cut, he was 7 years old.

This is the breed winner

Ch Jantars China Lake V Witmer HT


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

See - the thing here is that the people who are claiming these dogs are unsound, unhealthy etc are not usually the ones who know the breed or the standard etc. They're just regular people. The things people say about some of the breeds aren't nice and can be extremely hurtful when you're a breeder who dedicates decades of their lives to breeding healthy and sound animals.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Niraya said:


> See - the thing here is that the people who are claiming these dogs are unsound, unhealthy etc are not usually the ones who know the breed or the standard etc. They're just regular people. The things people say about some of the breeds aren't nice and can be extremely hurtful when you're a breeder who dedicates decades of their lives to breeding healthy and sound animals.


This is the internet. People aren't nice. Presumably, anyone who is old enough to be a breeder, is also old enough to not cry themselves to sleep because a stranger on the internet said something mean.

From what I can tell, most of the people arguing about the GSDs seem to be GSD people.

ACDs are up in Ring Six.

I LOVE the tail on that first ACD, #9. I don't know the ACD standard on colours, but that's super cute.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Unfortunately the argument over GSD's is not restricted to "just the internet" - it's the same for many breeds. You can apply gamer logic and talk all you want to the dog world - it's not the same because this happens to owners/handlers/breeders outside of the internet where these things are being said to their faces. You're preaching to the choir about that because I've been a very competitive gamer for 7+ years.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

If people don't want their dogs criticized, they shouldn't be breeding. Sorry. It's as simple as that. I'm not about to put my kid gloves on so that a 40-year-old breeder doesn't have a temper tantrum, and I wouldn't expect anyone else to do so either.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Up in each Ring

Ring 1- Cavaliers 
Ring 2- Break (English Toy Spaniels (B&PC) up next 1:45)
Ring 3- Bichon Frise
Ring 4- Chinese Crested
Ring 5- Pictures
Ring 6- Australian Cattle Dogs just finished
Ring 7- Break (One Half of Juniors at 1:00pm)
Ring 8- Break (One Half of Juniors at 2:00pm)
Ring 9- Afghan Hounds
Ring 10- Pictures
Ring 11- Irish Wolfhounds (what I will be watching) just finished


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

No one is asking to have their "kiddy gloves" put on and no breeder is going to have a "temper tantrum" over people on the internet who don't know what they're talking about.

It's called common courtesy and respect. If people want to beat the dead horse, than so be it. If people want to be internet a-holes because they can hide behind a computer screen - that's their prerogative. Doesn't make the action right.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Bearded Collies are in Ring Six.

I want one. I want it I want it I want it.










You're right. Let's ban everyone from ever saying anything negative about any dog ever, and let's see where that gets us in ten years.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You can paraphrase it like that or you can see "criticize constructively and be less of an asshole". Either way works.

Noone is saying anything about "banning" negative remarks. Every person, animal and living thing has faults and as such those things should be pointed out.

Doesn't mean one should go "OMG THAT DOG HAS A SLOPPING TOPLINE IT MUST BE IN INCREDIBLE AMOUNTS OF PAIN AND CAN'T WORK RIGHT IT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UGLY AND UNSOUND OMG THESE PEOPLE SHOULD STOP BREEDING THEY'RE KILLING THE DOGS !!!!11!!!"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay! Just saw that I know the breed winner in Bostons. She's a 9 month old puppy, gorgeous little girl. Watch for her tonight.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

As far as criticizing went, I kept it to myself in terms of specific dogs.
I did, however, say something about the poor behavior and attitudes of some of the handlers, and a couple of people tried to make it out like I was criticizing the judge. I definitely wasn't.

But still, if people want to argue over the dogs they likely have little to no knowledge of, that's their right I guess.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to watch Juniors in ring 7.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Are there any sibes?! D:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Are there any sibes?! D:


Tomorrow at 830


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Are there any sibes?! D:


In juniors? yeah but not sure if they are any on today, or if they are showing tomorrow, have to check numbers against the judging program.

Just looked the one junior with a sibe is on tomorrow in ring 1 at 1:00pm


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

xD I thought she meant today not in juniors! I was gonna say I don't see any Sibes in the ring with them.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

OH I see them now! 
I was going down the program and couldn't find their name.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> xD I thought she meant today not in juniors! I was gonna say I don't see any Sibes in the ring with them.


They have split up the juniors between two rings each day. There are two different judges, and each will pick out two finalist out of each ring. So in the end there will be 8 finalists in the big ring.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well that's pretty cool


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like there was some dogs mouthing off at each other over the jr. stream.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a dog got loose by ring 7 people were chasing after it.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Looks like a dog got loose by ring 7 people were chasing after it.


Oh my.
(I really wish the : o face wouldn't come up as that awkward pedobear smiley  )


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lots of Aussies.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe my research skills leave something to be desired, but I can't find the air times for the SBTs!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Is there a schedule showing when each breed will be livestreaming?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

beretw said:


> Maybe my research skills leave something to be desired, but I can't find the air times for the SBTs!


Staffie Bulls will be in Ring 2 @ 8:30 am tomorrow there are 7 of them. I know the owner of one.



Avery said:


> Is there a schedule showing when each breed will be livestreaming?


This is the judging program with all the times, scroll down to page 14 for the start

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2013/show/WKC_2013_Judging_Program.pdf


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you much!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Paps and pyr sheps show at almost the same time- go figure.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Ring 3 is running late. Paps are supposed to be on right now, I think. But it's still Lowchen.

EDIT: Watching Scottish Deerhounds right now. They look so happy doing their long slow trots.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Borzoi are on!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Papillons Ring 3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's what is in each ring now

Ring 1- Break (Pomeranians)
Ring 2- Break (English Toy Spaniel (B&PC))
Ring 3- Papillons
Ring 4- Break (Maltese)
Ring 5- Pulik
Ring 6- Beaucerons
Ring 7- Juniors
Ring 8- Break (Juniors)
Ring 9- Borzoi
Ring 10- Wirehaired Dachshunds
Ring 11- Bloodhounds


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ring 11- Bloodhounds


Moved on to Blueticks now.


Redbones up next! Huzzah!

~~~
Uh I mean plotts xD


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pyr sheps are on too. I'm watching them instead of papillons right now (cause I see lots of papillons all the time anyways). That first shep is freaking adorable. So bouncy!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Video keeps going to commercial! And showing that picture of the Weim. Urgh. Driving me crazy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the pyr shep feed is working a lot better than the pap one. Go figure two of the breeds I wanted to see most are at the SAME TIME. I missed Aussies and shelties though.

3rd pap in line looks way too much like Nard.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I think the pyr shep feed is working a lot better than the pap one. Go figure two of the breeds I wanted to see most are at the SAME TIME. I missed Aussies and shelties though.
> 
> 3rd pap in line looks way too much like Nard.



Breed entry for Paps
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentries.php?breed=papp


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of these Paps are SO FLUFFY.

I hope my parents don't watch this. Last year they watched Westminster's Papillon video and then insisted that Mumble was some kind of freak.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to step away from my desk and missed the end of pyr sheps. Anyone catch the winner? 

And yes, these papillons are so hairy. I don't feel like mine are that hairy but they must be, lol. I really like #7 though. I always love Wildfire's dogs.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Wish I could be watching but alas, I don't have cable


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's online.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I have also been in class since 8:05am and I have my last class starting in 5 minutes and its not done until 4:15. Where is it online? I'll watch when I get home!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I had to step away from my desk and missed the end of pyr sheps. Anyone catch the winner?


Breed was GCH. La Brise Sun Bear



Daenerys said:


> Well, I have also been in class since 8:05am and I have my last class starting in 5 minutes and its not done until 4:15. Where is it online? I'll watch when I get home!


If there is any more live, it will be on here
http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php

But you can find breed vids (not live) on westminster's website too.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Not happy with Borzoi results. Waiting on the Deerhounds (couldn't watch the both!).


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wellllppp, pretty upset I didn't actually get to watch the Redbones.
Feed froze, then died, then froze, then died, then froze again, then when it started working the camera kept zooming in on peoples' rears.
.-.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wellllppp, pretty upset I didn't actually get to watch the Redbones.
> Feed froze, then died, then froze, then died, then froze again, then when it started working the camera kept zooming in on peoples' rears.
> .-.


I'm watching the treeing walkers now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Not happy with Borzoi results. Waiting on the Deerhounds (couldn't watch the both!).


Who won in Borzoi?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just plain awesome. The first breed winner at Westminster for Treeing Walkers was Winner's Dog/BOW. Loved her reaction.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Bulldog Breed Winner

GCH Itsa Brix (he's going to Brazil after this show)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

A note on the GSD bitch that won. She is 8.5, a Canadian Grand Victrix, and her handler is very young (22/23). The owners are wonderful people and their property is GORGEOUS! Our very own Upendi's Mom is working for them now.

Chyna also got her first herding titles last year


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> A note on the GSD bitch that won. She is 8.5, a Canadian Grand Victrix, and her handler is very young (22/23). The owners are wonderful people and their property is GORGEOUS! Our very own Upendi's Mom is working for them now.
> 
> Chyna also got her first herding titles last year


She was really nice, I liked her a lot. Most of the GSD entry was older dogs, which was kind of cool.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Who won in Borzoi?


GCH Majenkir Bookstor Vintage Glamour


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Just plain awesome. The first breed winner at Westminster for Treeing Walkers was Winner's Dog/BOW. Loved her reaction.


Was very happy about that breed selection.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Was very happy about that breed selection.


The dog is only a year old.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The dog is only a year old.



The Boston Terrier that won is only 9 months. I was blown away by that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nil said:


> The Boston Terrier that won is only 9 months. I was blown away by that.


Yeah and I know the owner handler. And have seen that dog in person, she's gorgeous. She finished at 8 months old.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First up tonight is the Hound Group


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah and I know the owner handler. And have seen that dog in person, she's gorgeous. She finished at 8 months old.


That is just incredible. Watson is all puppy uglies and I can't imagine him finishing and beating out adult dogs for a long time. Or being calm enough in the ring to actually look like a show dog. Haha. Good job to the little Boston! I'll look for her in the group ring.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> First up tonight is the Hound Group


I love so many hounds but have to root for the pbgv the most, followed by American Foxhound!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Vids for those that missed the live stream, not all are up yet

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videoindex.php?year=2013&day=1


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Less than 20min to go until it's on! I cannot wait, it seems like time is slowing down for some reason. Isn't that always the way? *sigh* So.....what are all of your favorite groups? Mine are the Working, Sporting, and Herding. Not that there aren't cute dogs in every group, but those are my favorites.

Hounds are up first! And I was wrong again...it's on CNBC first. They are changing a lot of stuff up, good thing I looked it up before it came on otherwise I would've gone to the wrong channel! Yikes!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I like Sporting, Non-Sporting, Terrier, Hound. But I like certain breeds in all groups. 

Well USA has wrestling on tonight.

Tonight I will be routing for the Bulldog and Boston Terrier in the non-sporting group. 

Two of the breed winner's in the hound group are non-champions (TWC was Winner's Dog, IW was winner's bitch)

One of the breed winner's in the non-sporting group are non-champions: The one and only Norwegian Lundehund was winner's bitch

One of the breed winner's in the herding group was a non-champion: The OES was winner's dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My favorites are sporting and herding definitely, and working next. I agree though that there are breeds in every group that I love. I have a big soft spot for terriers.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Herding and working groups are my faves!

I saw a Treeing Walker win group in Erie PA that was just gorgeous


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Working, Herding, Non-sporting and Toy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's Starting!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound group is in.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

DROOLING over the Afghan!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> DROOLING over the Afghan!


Very beautiful


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LMAO! The afghan took a dump in the ring! I'm DYING


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that American Foxhound.



Xeph said:


> LMAO! The afghan took a dump in the ring! I'm DYING


Lol must have missed that


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is actually watching the hound group. This is the most focused I've seen him today. Lol

I love that foxhound. She's just gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He was hunched up to go and they panned away xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I love that foxhound. She's just gorgeous.


Even more so in person. I would be surprised if she doesn't at least get a placement, but I think this is her's to lose.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love bluetick coonhounds!

Lol that was cute.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It amazes me that a breed can do so well when there are only a couple litters born a year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> It amazes me that a breed can do so well when there are only a couple litters born a year.


Well Lisa breeds really nice foxhounds, and it shows.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well Lisa breeds really nice foxhounds, and it shows.


Definitely


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty greyhound


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Ibizan was very happy lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the PBGV.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I loved the Basset's flappy lips. ^_^

And the Pharaoh was beautiful.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The Ibizan was very happy lol.


I loved that! I'm watching with my non-dog-savvy fiance and we both got a kick out of it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful Deerhound, from the same kennel as Hickory.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The Walker pup was a bit concerned. Can't blame him, he's very young


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Who's everybody's favs?

I'm gonna say American Foxhound, Harrier, Scottish Deerhound, basset hound are my favs.



Xeph said:


> The Walker pup was a bit concerned. Can't blame him, he's very young


Yeah he was


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No surprise for first place


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The Bluetock is AMAZING. Can't believe he denied her and the Afghan


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Who's everybody's favs?
> 
> I'm gonna say American Foxhound, Harrier, Scottish Deerhound, basset hound are my favs.
> 
> ...


My favs...Bluetick, American Foxhound, Treeing Walker, RR, Ibizan.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know anything about conformation. I always love the sighthounds, though. I also thought the Black and Tan Coonhound was gorgeous.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

> Who's everybody's favs?


Well, I have to say the Redbone xD but deep down I knew he wouldn't take it.

However, I thought FOR SURE it would come down to either the Bluetick or the Walker, happy with the result, however.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

OK for those that are recording and watching later, this is a spoiler post, with the winners.

1) American Foxhound- GCH. Kiarry's Pandora's Box 










2) Basset Hound- GCH Topsfield-Sanchu Eenie Meenie Miney Moe










3) PBGV- GCH Soletrader Maggie May










4) Otterhound- GCH Aberdeens Under The Influence 










Toy Group is up next


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

BANANA JOE! lol love that dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Longcoated Chi, is from Japan.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I, LOVE this smooth coated chi.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I love the name Banana Joe. So cute.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



HollowHeaven said:


> I, LOVE this smooth coated chi.


I love how he pounced on that toy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Avery said:


> I love how he pounced on that toy!


Yeah that was really cute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love the Pap.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I liked him too. And the handler's from Louisiana apparently. I got really excited when I heard that not that it means anything. :b


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Too many nice dogs in the group, gonna be hard.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I love seeing show Toy Poodles just because I find it impressive how much hair they can pile onto such a small dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Pug


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Gorgeous Pug


I agree.

tooshort


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked the Pug too. I love this group.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Gorgeous Pug


Personally I am not a huge fan of pugs...but that one was beautiful! Also liked the Silky and the Pap


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Who are people's favs in toy group?

Mine are Affenpinscher, Pug, Peke, Miniature Pinscher

but it is a hard group to choose.

Also like the Pap.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Knew it! (too short)


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Min Pin,& Pomeranian are my favorite.



Affenpinscher Won 1st place.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad he won. I liked him a lot. Plus he has a great name.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Time for another SPOILER, so look away if you don't want to know. 

Toy Group Winners

1) Affenpinscher- GCH Banana Joe V Tani Kazari










2) Min Pin- GCH Marlex Classic Red Glare 










3) Peke- Ch Yakee Easily Persuaded










4) Pug- GCH Hill Country's Tag I'm It 










Next up is Non-Sporting yay!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Loved the vid of the Russells hoping around in the snow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Gorgeous Boston!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Cute Boston! (another breed that usually doesn't do much for me)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

GO Brix! lovely movement


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Loved the Boston. Haven't liked a Shar Pei since Jane, though


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Loved the Boston. Haven't liked a Shar Pei since Jane, though


Yeah Jane was really nice.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Finnish Spitz! I only know that breed because of this forum. 

The Shar Pei's mouth kind of weirded me out. I guess it's probably supposed to be like that but it took me by surprise when it opened.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I really liked the Dalmatian.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

kadylady said:


> I really liked the Dalmatian.


Ian is really nice.

Love this Lhasa, know the handler.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Cute Lundehund!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Schipperke always seem compact. Like a lot of dog was pushed into a smaller package.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah it's Tenzin the Tibbie, lovely dog.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I really liked his expression. I don't know why. He just seemed especially attentive.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm learning some new breeds in this group.

Liked the Shiba and the Tibbie as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Armani! love this dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Who are your favs?

I like the Boston, Bulldog, Dal, Xolo, Frenchie, Lhasa


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Fav....Boston, Dal, Tibetian Spaniel, Xolo


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Tibetan, Dal, Xolo


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Another SPOILER

Non-Sporting Group

1) Bichon Frise- GCH Vogelflight's Honor To Pillowtalk 










2) Standard Poodle- GCH Brighton Lakeridge Encore










3) French Bulldog- GCH Bandog Bayou's The Warrior










4) Tibetan Spaniel- GCH Kan Sing's Tenzin


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Last Group of the Night


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Lovely Terv


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Ooh the Entlebucher, so cute.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

No comment on the ACD?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> No comment on the ACD?


Lol, I liked the ACD, but I didn't want to be the only one commenting, so I am skipping over some.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Lol, I liked the ACD, but I didn't want to be the only one commenting, so I am skipping over some.


Boss.... Belongs to a friend of mine... He is a nice ACD.... Balance and Moderate.... A little different style than Merlin.... Somewhat close in style to Betty, that I co own..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> Boss.... Belongs to a friend of mine... He is a nice ACD.... Balance and Moderate.... A little different style than Merlin.... Somewhat close in style to Betty, that I co own..


That's really cool.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

He has been solidly in the top three for two years.... 

Has produced WELL too.... Has some puppies working on their Grand Championships.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love this Puli. Ziggy!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

BTW.... in ALL the times Merlin has been in the ring.... He was excused ONE time.....

And who was that judge?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Whoo chyna!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> He has been solidly in the top three for two years....
> 
> Has produced WELL too.... Has some puppies working on their Grand Championships.


Well that's good.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

". . .and when you get a dog make sure the dog realizes you are the alpha dog in the relationship"


goooooddd god


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

And those Pyr Sheps may not be much to look at.... But I have been impressed with them in performance venues... Herding and agility.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> BTW.... in ALL the times Merlin has been in the ring.... He was excused ONE time.....
> 
> And who was that judge?


LOL, hmm idk lol



JohnnyBandit said:


> And those Pyr Sheps may not be much to look at.... But I have been impressed with them in performance venues... Herding and agility.


Yeah but they can be quirky.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Ok who are the favs?

I'm gonna say the Puli, GSD, ACD, Smooth Collie, OES are my favs


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Beautiful Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Hard to pick a favorites here I liked so many of them!

Aussie, Pembroke, Belgian Terv, Pyr Shep, GSD, Belgian Sheepdog and the Smooth Collie


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> And those Pyr Sheps may not be much to look at.... But I have been impressed with them in performance venues... Herding and agility.


I think they're such funny looking dogs (in a good way). I used to only like the smooths but the rough coats have grown on me. I want one one day. 



> Yeah but they can be quirky.


All herders can be quirky.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> LOL, hmm idk lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they can be quirky.


The judge you were watching now.... He had me grab him by the head on both sides before he would go over him.... Merlin sat down and he excused him for refusing to stand for examination.....
Un deserved IMO.... But... Word is, he is afraid of ACDs.... Not the one judge that is.... And Merlin is big and cocky......But he has never been anything but pleasant to judges.... Even judges with canes, hats, funny hair dos etc....
But.... ACDs do not give off signals of what they are going to do.... UNLESS you really know the breed and the individual dog. 


And yes Pyr Sheps are funny.... I got nailed by one a few years ago...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

WOW! (too short)


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I am pretty sure the Old Eng was a class dog too.... That is HUGE

ACDs never get any love in group...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> I am pretty sure the Old Eng was a class dog too.... That is HUGE


He was indeed


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Yes, Swagger was a class dog. 20 months of age


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> He was indeed


A career moment..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Another Spoiler

1) Old English Sheepdog- Bugaboo's Picture Perfect










2) Puli- GCH. Cordmaker Rumpus Bumpus










3) Beauceron- GCH Beowolf Rime Des Monts Du Lac 










4) Canaan Dog- GCH Pleasant Hill Magnum Of Samara


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Forgive my conformation ignorance, what is a class dog?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> A career moment..


Indeed it was


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

A class dog is a dog that has not finished its championship


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Xeph said:


> A class dog is a dog that has not finished its championship


Oh. Wow. Yeah I can see how that's a big deal.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Avery said:


> Oh. Wow. Yeah I can see how that's a big deal.


Considering this is the first year Westminster has allowed class dogs, since it went to champions only a long time ago.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

The OES beat out FIFTEEN specials (champions) for his BOB win!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Xeph said:


> The OES beat out FIFTEEN specials (champions) for his BOB win!


Yep!

That Boston (who yeah got it's championship last month), beat out 19 other champions. She was the youngest champion (obviously) in that breed ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So looking forward for tomorrow with the Sporting.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I plan on watching the Weims, GSPs (know a couple dogs), English Springers, and a few others.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Watch the Labs.....

Our Lab puppy Keely's....
Mother
38 Ch Tecate's Moonlight Serenade 

Maternal Grandfather
37 Ch Tecate Riding The Waves With Salty 


And a good friend of mine's dog
53 GCH Rosewater Babalu


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Well so far we have four breeds that are okay in my opinion. The only one I liked was the Hound winner, the others are okay and the winner of the Toy group is ugly! In my opinion of course. There were a lot of beautiful and cute breeds. I don't want to say who won even though Choas put up the spoilers, just in case someone comes on and goes to the last page. 

They accidentally mixed up the Bouvier's breed. They said it was a Briard, but that stuff happens sometimes. I missed one and a half dogs when guessing before they were announced. I forgot about the English Toy Spaniel and if given enough time I would've gotten the Finnish Lapphund. I know those dogs! 

Now I can't wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Watch the Labs.....
> 
> Our Lab puppy Keely's....
> Mother
> ...


If I can get up that early, I might just. lol


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, this is a little bit off-topic. Did anyone else feel that some of the information the announcers were giving out was a bit dubious? I can't remember which specific breeds he attributed them to, but I remember a double-coated breed being described as low-maintenance in terms of grooming, and another breed housebreaks themselves. There were a couple of times when announcer would say something and I'd just go "What??"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avery said:


> Okay, this is a little bit off-topic. Did anyone else feel that some of the information the announcers were giving out was a bit dubious? I can't remember which specific breeds he attributed them to, but I remember a double-coated breed being described as low-maintenance in terms of grooming, and another breed housebreaks themselves. There were a couple of times when announcer would say something and I'd just go "What??"


Well most of the time I wasn't listening to the announcer but looking at the dogs, so I really can't help you there.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Can I ask a dumb but sincere question? ... What determines what the 'top dog' is?
To my understanding, dogs shows exist to find the best of the breed and what the judges look for are body proportions and temperament. But if you have a show like this, isn't comparing a Pekingese to an Affenpinscher like comparing apples to oranges? 

Disclaimer: I know absolutely nothing about the Show world. NOTHING. Please educate me!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The dogs aren't compared to each other. Each dog is compared to his/her breed standard and the "top dog" is determined by which dog the judge feels is best at resembling that breeds standard.

At least that has always been my understanding.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> The dogs aren't compared to each other. Each dog is compared to his/her breed standard and the "top dog" is determined by which dog the judge feels is best at resembling that breeds standard.
> 
> At least that has always been my understanding.


Yep that is exactly it. Take the Affen, he is an excellent example of the breed (I know very little about Affens, but have always like that dog) he deserved to win. Really any of his cut deserved to win, but the judge felt that Joe was a cut above the rest. 

Each judge has a different reasoning when judging. Some I can understand, and others I do scratch my head at.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So the winner is whatever dog is closest to its own breed standard, even though each breed standard is different? To me that sounds like "rate how pretty this is on a scale of 1 to 5" when everyone's 1s and 5s mean something different.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The judges know the standards of those breeds for which they judge. No one judge can just randomly say "hey, I feel like judging this breed today!" I believe they're required to take seminars and what not ( I don't know all of that which goes into judging or becoming a judge)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Canyx said:


> So the winner is whatever dog is closest to its own breed standard, even though each breed standard is different? To me that sounds like "rate how pretty this is on a scale of 1 to 5" when everyone's 1s and 5s mean something different.


I think it makes sense. Each dog is being compared to the ideal specimen of its breed. The dog that comes closest to the ideal is the winner.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's why judging is so subjective. I have three GSD bitches, and they are all different stylistically. Different judges like them for different reasons.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

True. Unless a standard is really, REALLY exact, it's open to some interpretation. You can see a few different "looks" of papillon in the ring, but all fit the standard. So it's part personal preference, too, deciding which one fits best. But yeah, the judges are very familiar with the standards for every breed they judge. It's not easy to become a judge.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification all!
I guess I'm still hung up on the idea that if say the pekingese was the textbook description of a pekingese and the affen was the textbook description of an affen then it comes down to which individual dog the judge 'likes' the most, whatever that means... So what is the value of a dog winning in this if it's just one judge's opinion?
Though if the point of all of this is to be subjective, it all makes sense. I think I was under the impression that showing/conformation was a sport with points... (it isn't a sport at all, right?)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My dogs' breeder made the cut in group, which was pretty exciting  Didn't place, but still exciting


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's definitely a sport. A very, very, *sighs* very expensive sport


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Well when you have three bitches to show  Is most of the cost from traveling?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well you can't earn a championship under only one judge, so it's not just one person's opinion, it's several... 



> The American Kennel Club requires a dog to obtain a total of 15 points with two major wins (a major win is worth three points or higher) to become a champion. The majors must be won under different judges and at least one other judge must award some of the remaining points – so you need to win under at least three different judges.


There are definitely points.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You may enjoy this Beginner's Guide to Dog Shows summary. Here's a bit of it:



> Judges examine the dogs, then give awards according to how closely each dog compares to the judge's mental image of the "perfect" dog described in the breed's official standard.
> 
> The standard describes the characteristics that allow the breed to perform the function for which it was bred. These standards include specifications for structure, temperament and movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ahhhh, okay it's all starting to make a lot more sense. You learn something new every day!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Well when you have three bitches to show Is most of the cost from traveling?


It's training, conditioning, traveling not only to shows, but to club for training. It's food, it's grooming products, it's show accessories....I have two 12 ft long leather leashes that cost me over $100 ($50+ each). 

This is a hobby meant for passionate stupid people  I have a "wash and wear" breed....they still get bathed weekly. Teeth are scaled, nails are ground, pads are trimmed. We travel almost an hour (one way) to go to club for conformation class, I travel all over the city to get the dogs exposed to various things (things that people wouldn't even consider necessary).

I have some big shows coming up in Raleigh NC (the Tarheel cluster and the GSD futurity)....it would pain you to know how much is being dropped on that show in entry fees alone.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It's definitely a sport. A very, very, *sighs* very expensive sport


Ain't that the truth lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

To put the insanity in greater perspective, I have a $200 suit I wear.....to show dogs. I get chalk on me, mud, drool, vomit, crap, liver, hot dogs, cheese, peanut butter, hair....and I'm wearing a $200 suit.

You'd think I'd examine my life more closely, but nope. All i want is MOAR DOG SHOWS


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It's training, conditioning, traveling not only to shows, but to club for training. It's food, it's grooming products, it's show accessories....I have two 12 ft long leather leashes that cost me over $100 ($50+ each).
> 
> This is a hobby meant for passionate stupid people  I have a "wash and wear" breed....they still get bathed weekly. Teeth are scaled, nails are ground, pads are trimmed. We travel almost an hour (one way) to go to club for conformation class, I travel all over the city to get the dogs exposed to various things (things that people wouldn't even consider necessary).
> 
> I have some big shows coming up in Raleigh NC (the Tarheel cluster and the GSD futurity)....it would pain you to know how much is being dropped on that show in entry fees alone.


Yep, yep, and yep.

I have way more big shows coming up, I have Greenville this weekend. 4 days of shows (3 all breed, 1 specialty), I have entered 3 dogs myself (showing quite a few more), do the math lol. We are saving some money as we won't be staying in a hotel, and I don't think there is an entrance fee (although usually if you get there right when they open they are not out collecting yet lol) 

After Greenville, I have Harrisonburg (well ok that aint a big show but it is a show), CBC specialty weekend (4 shows in 3 days), Raleigh, and maybe Concord. I'm going to Perry, Georgia in April for Nationals, also taking a bulldog as it is also an all breed. After that I don't know, but I am sure I will be out some more. I have actually gone a month a two a year, where I am barely home, which looks to be March this year lol. 

Fees add up, unfortunately. But I love the sport, so I keep doing it lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> To put the insanity in greater perspective, I have a $200 suit I wear.....to show dogs. I get chalk on me, mud, drool, vomit, crap, liver, hot dogs, cheese, peanut butter, hair....and I'm wearing a $200 suit.
> 
> You'd think I'd examine my life more closely, but nope. All i want is MOAR DOG SHOWS


LMAO, well I don't think I have spent that much on a suit. But I guess if I found something really nice I might just. I have too look into some new outfits for Nationals, as I will be showing BB who actually may have a shot at something.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Sighthounds4me said:


> Not happy with Borzoi results. Waiting on the Deerhounds (couldn't watch the both!).


I didn't see the end of the Borzoi judging, but if this is the dog that won: 









I'm not that impressed either. What's up with the pasterns? Or is it just me that thinks the dog is down in pastern. At least, in this photo...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

8:30 is way too early to be up!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Just finished watching the first night....I am thrilled that the American Foxhound won the hound group! Since I currently own a pbgv, I was "rooting" for Maggie May to win but since we used to have a wonderful American Foxhound, that was my second choice! Very happy about the OES as well but was hoping for the sheltie!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Niraya said:


> 8:30 is way too early to be up!


I've already been at work for half an hour. lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



elrohwen said:


> I've already been at work for half an hour. lol


Yuck! I went to bed late last night I'm usually up but today it's kicking my butt!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Niraya said:


> Yuck! I went to bed late last night I'm usually up but today it's kicking my butt!


We get up with the puppy at 6:15, which is fine for work days, but he doesn't understand that we sleep in on the weekends.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

lol. I don't miss those days - I'll be back to doing that here in a couple weeks. so i'm trying to keep a normal schedule


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Chaos, I don't usually wear expensive stuff, but unfortunately due to my bust, I don't have much choice. It's so hard to find clothes that fit. I certainly pay for it >.<


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Watching Flat Coats right now in ring 9. They are one of the breeds I'd love to own some day, though the cancer risk scares me.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

My next visit will be at noon for the Pyrenees!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Just got up myself, just couldn't do 8:30 unfortunately, so missed some breeds I wanted to see. But more to come.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

I hate you all. I got up at 5 am.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Laurelin said:


> I hate you all. I got up at 5 am.


LOL. Waiting for Russells in ring 2 coming up next.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Newfs in ring 6. I love them.

Just realized the ESS are going at noon and I agreed to go out to lunch with a vendor. Darn. I'll have to watch it later once they post the video - it's pretty obvious who will win it anyway.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



elrohwen said:


> Newfs in ring 6. I love them.
> 
> Just realized the ESS are going at noon and I agreed to go out to lunch with a vendor. Darn. I'll have to watch it later once they post the video - it's pretty obvious who will win it anyway.


Oh yeah Peyton most likely will, but you never know. Everybody will be bringing out specials after this show (males at least), as he will be retiring. Peyton has a good shot at the group too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh yeah Peyton most likely will, but you never know. Everybody will be bringing out specials after this show (males at least), as he will be retiring. Peyton has a good shot at the group too.


I'm rooting for him to take the group (and BIS). I'm loyal to my spaniels


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



elrohwen said:


> I'm rooting for him to take the group (and BIS). I'm loyal to my spaniels


Would be a nice retirement present, but he will have to get past Oakley.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Would be a nice retirement present, but he will have to get past Oakley.


He's a beautiful dog, so I wouldn't be too disappointed if he took it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Wow, I am terrible at reading the numbers on the arm bands. I'm looking for Keely's mom and it looks like they're into the 30s in the lab ring, but I can't quite make out the numbers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



elrohwen said:


> Wow, I am terrible at reading the numbers on the arm bands. I'm looking for Keely's mom and it looks like they're into the 30s in the lab ring, but I can't quite make out the numbers.


Last time I looked it was in 50s but I don't know how Beth split it up.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Last time I looked it was in 50s but I don't know how Beth split it up.


I do see some in the 50s now, but I still can't see the second number. Frustrating.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Been watching labs on and off all morning at work (perk of having a second monitor), my favorite one just won!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Welp, I've managed to over sleep and miss _most_ of the breeds .-.
The my computer malfunctioned.
Y?!

Just in time for the Cockers though!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

BOB Siberian Husky
Highlander's Rumour Has It


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Beckham just won Black Cockers. Tonight's sporting group is going to be a awesome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



biancap said:


> BOB Siberian Husky
> Highlander's Rumour Has It


So the Open dog, beat out the specials, very nice.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

An acquaintance of mine went BOB with her Bedlington. She's a Breeder Owner Handler


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Xeph said:


> An acquaintance of mine went BOB with her Bedlington. She's a Breeder Owner Handler


That must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Xeph said:


> An acquaintance of mine went BOB with her Bedlington. She's a Breeder Owner Handler


I know her too, used to show against her in juniors.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Gabby?

-too short-


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**



Laurelin said:


> Gabby?
> 
> -too short-


Yep indeed


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Yup, Gaby with Rigby


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *spoiler**

Awesome!

-still too short-


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well it looks like I missed all the online stuff, but I did watch on TV last night, and will again tonight. I think I'm the only Chihuahua lover on this forum, but I gotta say I actually quite liked the short coat Chi that was in Group last night, not as frighteningly extreme as I've seen in the past, so that was nice.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I must have missed it but... on which camera were the Leonbergers? I've been switching cameras constantly for the last 45 minutes and haven't seen them yet. They were supposed to be on at 1 PM.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

If you click on a ring and then click "Schedule", it'll show you what breeds are in that ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Well it looks like I missed all the online stuff, but I did watch on TV last night, and will again tonight. I think I'm the only Chihuahua lover on this forum, but I gotta say I actually quite liked the short coat Chi that was in Group last night, not as frighteningly extreme as I've seen in the past, so that was nice.


Online streaming is still on today. Getting ready to watch GSPs. 

LOL, after weims finished BB came in covered in dirt and plopped onto the couch. What a tomboy!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

YES found them! Thanks! Okay, I feel pretty dumb right now. :doh:


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, I'm just in time to see the Dobes, very excited!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BOB in Weimaraners

GCH Rosewin Classic Schwinn Of Anson


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Yes, I'm just in time to see the Dobes, very excited!


Watch out for Fifi!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Fifi takes Dobes!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My vendor lunch went super late (from 12-1:45), and I was getting nervous that I would miss the Welshies, but it looks like they're running late on Ring 9 and clumbers are still on. I kind of love clumbers - they remind me of draft horses.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> My vendor lunch went super late (from 12-1:45), and I was getting nervous that I would miss the Welshies, but it looks like they're running late on Ring 9 and clumbers are still on. I kind of love clumbers - they remind me of draft horses.


Oh yeah he's way behind. They didn't start engies in that ring till after 12:00 (should have started at 11:15).


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Some beautiful dogs among the winners yesterday. None of the breeds I was rooting for, but meh. Haha. The SO was kind enough to sit through it with me.

Who's on now?

EDIT: Ack. Breed judging over?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welshies are on in ring 9! The third one to go (think it was number 12?) is so happy. Love him. He can't stop wiggling.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh good, my favorite girl won (I think she might be #1 in the breed right now) and the happy wiggly boy was BOS.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aaaah, they're all so happy! Lotsa wagging tails! I love to see that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone commented "The BOS has a lovely coat and seems to be very, very happy. Can they get him to stop wagging his tail so they can take the photo?!" Haha. 

We work on the stand for exam in obedience class and Watson starts the full body wiggle when someone even starts to move his direction.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Each dog is being compared to the ideal specimen of its breed. The dog that comes closest to the ideal is the winner.


And yet nine times out of ten, the winner in the toy group is always the Toy Poodle or the Peke....(I know this year was different....kudos to the judge!)


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

anyone know what time tonight btwn 8 and 11 is sporting?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe sporting is first up tonight.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

dangit.... friends birthday party is in an hour and i really wanna watch it live.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So Cavalier said:


> And yet nine times out of ten, the winner in the toy group is always the Toy Poodle or the Peke....(I know this year was different....kudos to the judge!)


Actually a Toy Poodle has only won the group 11 times out of 137, not really that much. But you are right about the peke, has won 23 times out of 137, more than any other breed. Pom is in second with 14 times.

Actually this only goes back to 1924, so 11 out of 89.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

So Cavalier said:


> And yet nine times out of ten, the winner in the toy group is always the Toy Poodle or the Peke....(I know this year was different....kudos to the judge!)


Why do you think that is? Bigger breeding pool? Older breeds that have had more years to be "perfected" (although of course no dog is perfect)? Richer backers that campaigned them like crazy? Or something I'm not thinking of?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Why do you think that is? Bigger breeding pool? Older breeds that have had more years to be "perfected" (although of course no dog is perfect)? Richer backers that campaigned them like crazy? Or something I'm not thinking of?


Personally I think they are flashier dogs. But it seems like almost every big televised show I have seen lately the winner of the toy group has either been the peke or poodle. But if you are judging a dog against its standard, then each breed should have equal chance. I think politics have something to do with it too. Better known handlers, better known kennels, better known dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's starting.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My favorite group, Sporting!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Love the Pointer and GSP


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I want a Ripsnorter dog in the WORST way. Y'all don't even know


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Love the Pointer and GSP


Beautiful GSP.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I want a Ripsnorter dog in the WORST way. Y'all don't even know


I like that GWP, Oakley is awesome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love their type, their bone, their movement. I really love the German pointers


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty flat coat.



Xeph said:


> I love their type, their bone, their movement. I really love the German pointers


Really wish my friend had won with her GSP, but alas it was not to be. He is stunning.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

My favorite the Golden is on! They always look beautiful. I'm really trying to watch because my own dog isn't feeling well. Good thing I'm recording it. 
My brother loves the Toller; he wants one some day.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty English Setter.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mary and Teddy (Gordon) looked really nice


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Like the Irish Setter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Like the American Water spaniel.

Waiting for Peyton though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well there's Beckham.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the Irish Red and White!! Why do they have to show three different color Cocker Spaniels? They're all the same breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw Look at the Parti's tail go.

BEAUTIFUL engie.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous Springer!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

YAY Peyton!

He looked awesome. He is retiring after this show.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Sussex is coming up, love them! I guess no one knows why they show three different color Cockers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooh welsh springer spooked. But still looked good after she composed herself.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay weim. Very pretty girl, Schwinn.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok everyone's favs?

mine are Weim, ESS, GWP, Black Cocker, Engie.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

GWP GSP Parti Cocker Engie

Also, Cockers are separated by color, and that is why they have three in group...which I think is friggin' stupid, but whatevs...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Favs...

ESS, GSP, Golden and the Irish Setter


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not watching it, but have been following the spoilers in this thread. Keep posting


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

YES!!!!!! GO OAKLEY!!! Way to shut down the Cocker!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Ok Here is tonight's first *SPOILER*

Sporting Group Winner's

1) German Wirehaired Pointer- GCH Mt View's Ripsnorter Silver Charm










2) Cocker Spaniel (Black)- GCh Casablanca's Thrilling Seduction 










3) English Springer Spaniel- GCH. Wynmoor Champagne Supernova










4) GCH. Clussexx Collaboration With Traddles


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats Oakely, very handsome GWP=)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Would have rather had Peyton go second or even win. But I like Oakley as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

AH St. Bernard. Love that dog, Aristocrat


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

It's the Fifinator, lol.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

A good friend of mine is handling the Great Dane..... Scout....


In fact she is the one that reccommended me to Keely's Breeder.

And I LIKED that GWP


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> A good friend of mine is handling the Great Dane..... Scout....
> 
> 
> In fact she is the one that reccommended me to Keely's Breeder.


Cool, I have seen that Dane, she is really nice, one of the dogs I have routing for.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Pretty Akita.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Working Group is up!! So far the line-up isn't the best. C'mon for cute dogs to win!!
Love the Malamutes!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

LMAO, BB is staring the Anatolian down.

lol actually anytime the dog moves, it catches her attention.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Liked that Bernese, and the Akita.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Pretty Akita.


Well..... Actually there has only been one judge so far I have not shown to so far. As for handlers, I have personally known at least two or three in each group so far... I am sure Chaos is the same.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Made Me Ask... Do You Have A State Dog?

American Water Spaniel, is Wisconsins State Dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love the Boxer. Do not care for the Saint. Quite overdone for me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> Well..... Actually there has only been one judge so far I have not shown to so far. As for handlers, I have personally known at least two or three in each group so far... I am sure Chaos is the same.


Oh yeah I shown to quite a few of those judges. And do know some of those handlers.

It's FIFI!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I love the Doberman,very beautiful


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love the Doberman


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

yep Fifi the dobe is lovely.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Made Me Ask... Do You Have A State Dog?
> 
> American Water Spaniel, is Wisconsins State Dog.


Yeah the American Foxhound is VA's.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Scoutie has been taking the world by storm... Young bitch...

Laura lives up the road from me.... I am from the South.... Up the road means about 60 miles north.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Gorgeous Pyr!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> Scoutie has been taking the world by storm... Young bitch...
> 
> Laura lives up the road from me.... I am from the South.... Up the road means about 60 miles north.


Yeah I really like that Dane.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Nice Komondor.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love The PWD


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love the Kuvasz! Don't like their narrow muzzle though. 
Leonburger is nice looking too.
Love Sammies!!! My fave arctic breed. 

Oh haha...I just realized I'm behind. We stopped it and now are watching it. HAHA


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

The sibe, is a class dog.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Loving the Siberian Husky!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Very pretty Tibetan Mastiff.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

So who are everybody's favs?

I like the Dane, Dobe, Tibetan Mastiff, Leonberger, Pyr, Standard Schnauzer.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Interesting.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Shocked by the Portie!


I liked the Boxer, Portie, Rottie, and Dane


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

The Tibetan Mastiff looks like a lion! Look at all that fur!! 
Looks like the PWD will win. This is looking like last year's line-up, only two are cute.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I totally forgot it was on today and missed an hour. I have a question, which is probably quite naive, because I don't know anything about dog shows or anything. I've noticed a few of the handlers that seem a bit harsh. I seen someone grab their dogs cheek/jowl and was like pinching it. Also seen a few leash snaps. Why do the people use these methods? Do they just do them while showing, or what exactly? 

Also, are the collars that tighten mandatory?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

SPOILER Number 2

Working Group Winners

1) Portuguese Water Dog- GCH Claircreek Impression De Matisse










2) Doberman Pinscher- GCH. Protocol's Veni Vidi Vici










3) Boxer- GCH Winfall I Dream Of Style










4) Rottweiler- GCH Chancellor Flirt's Hi Flyin' Gladiator


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Aw. I liked the Dobe.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Avery said:


> Aw. I liked the Dobe.


I did as well. 
Was really rooting for Fifi D:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Nuclear_Glitter--I think they do the leash tugging to get the dog under control. Make sure they walk this way and not that way. That's what I gather at least. 
Terriers are up next!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I've never been a fan of Fifi. I'm like the only one 

Collar pops are used for a number of reasons. To keep a dog going, to keep them from wandering off a straight line, etc

The "cheek pinching" you are seeing is the handler tightening the skin of the neck taut so the dog doesn't get pinched by the choke chain. A collar up under the chin gives best control of the head and also keeps the head up. It's a style thing


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Made Me Ask... Do You Have A State Dog?
> 
> American Water Spaniel, is Wisconsins State Dog.


Catahoula Leopard Dog for LA


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

On to the Terriers.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Great Dane for Pennsylvania


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Oh okay. I figured it had something to do with how they show. I also figured the leash pops were keeping them online but I just wanted to clarify cause I sure don't know anything about dog shows lol. I love to watch them though. 

Thanks for clearing it up guys.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Why do the people use these methods? Do they just do them while showing, or what exactly?
> 
> Also, are the collars that tighten mandatory?


I am not the right person to ask this.... But I didn't see anyone being rough with a dog....

As for collars......... No but you the least collar/ leash as possible....

And I ONLY use collars that tighting..... There are a couple of scout collars and martindales in my house. But by and large the are all "choke" style collars... I think there are probably a couple buckle collars in the house somewhere. But it would take me hours to find one.

Keely the puppy just graduated from a scout to a Martindale....


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Oh my gosh. I love how the announcers described terriers. "It's their world, we're just living in it."


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

My dogs are shown on dead ring 

Cheer for the Bedlington! Gaby Gilbeau is the breeder owner handler! A very young BOH at that!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Xeph said:


> My dogs are shown on dead ring
> 
> Cheer for the Bedlington! Gaby Gilbeau is the breeder owner handler! A very young BOH at that!


Yeah She's only a few years older than me I think.

Ooh I like that Amstaff.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

The AmStaff was far too cheeky for me.

And Gaby is just 24. GO RIGBY!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Aw a stretch lol.



Xeph said:


> The AmStaff was far too cheeky for me.
> 
> And Gaby is just 24. GO RIGBY!


Then only a year older then.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Very nice Colored bull

Like the white more.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Met a Bull Terrier that was very rowdy. All he wanted to do was stir up the other dogs, some were getting aggressive with him. He didn't want to play and it got to be too much where I had to put him back in the kennel.

Learned about something about the Cairn. They were going to use a Dachshund for _Wizard of Oz_, but it was during WW2 and no one liked the Germans then, so they changed the dog to a Cairn. Interesting right?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> I am not the right person to ask this.... But I didn't see anyone being rough with a dog....
> 
> As for collars......... No but you the least collar/ leash as possible....
> 
> ...


Rough wasn't the right word really. I was just more curious about the cheek pinching and stuff. I don't mind tightening collars when used correctly. If I wasn't using a harness and collar combo I'd have to use a tightening collar for one of my dog because he's the type who loves to pull out of his.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Give me the colored Bull Terrier! That expression just melted me <3 I preferred it to the white. Thought she was a better mover, nicer head


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

The tenacity is showing in these terriers tonight.



Xeph said:


> Give me the colored Bull Terrier! That expression just melted me <3


Love how both bull terrier went for the bait on the floor, the white got it though.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Rough wasn't the right word really. I was just more curious about the cheek pinching and stuff. I don't mind tightening collars when used correctly. If I wasn't using a harness and collar combo I'd have to use a tightening collar for one of my dog because he's the type who loves to pull out of his.


Xeph explained it pretty well.....


I kind of do the opposite when I am moving dogs in the ring. BUT it take time and training to do it. I move my dogs on a loose lead. Sometimes I think handlers tear up a dogs gait by tight lead handling.... I could and would if they would let me (with Merlin, NEVER with Betty) move Merlin with no lead at all...


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Why don't more owners show themselves?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> Xeph explained it pretty well.....
> 
> 
> I kind of do the opposite when I am moving dogs in the ring. BUT it take time and training to do it. I move my dogs on a loose lead. Sometimes I think handlers tear up a dogs gait by tight lead handling.... I could and would if they would let me (with Merlin, NEVER with Betty) move Merlin with no lead at all...


I have accidentely let go of my leash in the ring before (dog out in front of me and just slipped of my finger), and my dogs have just kept going.

Oh look it's Mari.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Glen of Imaal looked cute. I think they only look cute if they're the tan color. Wire Fox looked cute jumping on his hind legs, I like them too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Why don't more owners show themselves?


In quite a few breeds, it's very hard to beat the handlers. But then there are those breeds that are dominated by breeder/owner and owner handlers.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I have accidentely let go of my leash in the ring before (dog out in front of me and just slipped of my finger), and my dogs have just kept going.
> 
> Oh look it's Mari.


I think I'd make so many mistakes if I showed my dogs lol. I imagine it takes a lot of practice to look good running around with your dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> I think I'd make so many mistakes if I showed my dogs lol. I imagine it takes a lot of practice to look good running around with your dogs.


Been doing this for around 12 years, still make mistakes from time to time, but they are a learning experience.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Why don't more owners show themselves?


Assorted reasons..... Nervous, politics, and TIME.... 

Example..... My boy Merlin ended the year in 2011 the number 14 ACD in the country and 2012 the number 16 ACD in the country (based on breed points)


I CANNOT get in the truck and run all over the country showing every weekend.. And that is what it takes to contend for number 1 in the breed in most breeds. 

Example..... in my breed, the last two years..... There have been about 4 owner handler dogs that have spent any significant time in the top 20.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

LOVE the Mini Bull!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

That dobe is awesome!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Norwich and the Norfolk Terriers are always cute.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Love the Mini Bull!

Ticked off about the Dobe.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

It is not common, but I have seen dogs show on the West Coast of the US on a Saturday and the East Coast on a Sunday. The dog that took BOB at our Regional Specialty in 2012 to a regional Specialty the day before in Watshington State. 

I am in Florida and the club I am President of in in Florida.... The dog literally Showed on Saturday, jumped in a jet and showed at the opposite end of the country on Sunday.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> It is not common, but I have seen dogs show on the West Coast of the US on a Saturday and the East Coast on a Sunday. The dog that took BOB at our Regional Specialty in 2012 to a regional Specialty the day before in Watshington State.
> 
> I am in Florida and the club I am President of in in Florida.... The dog literally Showed on Saturday, jumped in a jet and showed at the opposite end of the country on Sunday.


Oh yeah I knew/know dogs that did/do that.

Love that Russell Terrier. So Cute.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

That Russel Terrier was adorable!! 
Never seen an all white Sealyham, actually pretty cute.
Is it just me or does the Skye Terrier look like a smaller Briard?

How many newcomers (like the Russel Terrier) get picked from their Group on their first time?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> That Russel Terrier was adorable!! How many newcomers (like the Russel Terrier) get picked from their Group on their first time?
> Never seen an all white Sealyham, actually pretty cute.


Depends on how good the dog is. This one could make the cut.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I have had handlers want to take Merlin out.... And I have been made some BIG promises...... And I have been offered some handling deals contingent on (at least a big portion of the fee) on fulfilling those promises...... And frankly without gloating, I could have swung it....

But for me..... It has always been about me and my dogs.....

I am MORE proud of what I did with me on the other end of the leash than I would have been with a number 1 ranking...... I am NOT begrudging ANYONE that uses a handler.... And I am sure I will use a handler full time at some point. (I have had a handler show Betty. But only me has walked in the ring with Merlin) But the two years Merlin spent as a Special I will NEVER forget....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

That'd be cool if they did, win their group. Westies are always soo cute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



JohnnyBandit said:


> I have had handlers want to take Merlin out.... And I have been made some BIG promises...... And I have been offered some handling deals contingent on (at least a big portion of the fee) on fulfilling those promises...... And frankly without gloating, I could have swung it....
> 
> But for me..... It has always been about me and my dogs.....
> 
> I am MORE proud of what I did with me on the other end of the leash than I would have been with a number 1 ranking...... I am NOT begrudging ANYONE that uses a handler.... And I am sure I will use a handler full time at some point. (I have had a handler show Betty. But only me has walked in the ring with Merlin) But the two years Merlin spent as a Special I will NEVER forget....


I am the same way.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

So who are the favs?

I like the mini bull, wire fox, Russell Terrier, Welsh Terrier, Westie, and both bull terriers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

See Russell made the cut.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

If I were showing, I'd definitely want to do it myself. I'd feel way more proud if I was doing the work than if someone else was doing it for me. However, I totally understand getting a handler. There was definitely a time in my life I wouldn't have been able to show a dog in front of a crowd.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Wow nice for the Russell.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Totally wondering how many people are stuffing DOG treats into their mouth to break up as opposed to people food lol. 

I love the way that half and half face looks on that dog. (don't know his breed, sorry). The one they commented looked like Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Smooth Fox Terrier!! Not that bad, like the black/white face. Can't believe the Russel Terrier made it in the top four, that was cool! Now for Best in Show!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Smooth Fox Terrier!! Not that bad, like the black/white face. Can't believe the Russel Terrier made it in the top four, that was cool! Now for Best in Show!!


I prefer the wire to the smooth.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Oh man. I miss my Westie. 

Mumble was very interested in the terrier short list. First time he's looked at the TV all night and he was fixated.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

SPOILERS

Terrier Group Winners

1) Smooth Fox Terrier- GCH Slyfox Sneak's A Peek 










2) Wire Fox Terrier- GCH Afterall Painting The Sky










3) Border Terrier- GCH Meadowlake Simply Sinful 










4) Russell Terrier- GCH Goldsand's Columbus


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Loved the smooth fox terrier! First dog I've rooted for that's going to the final round.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw that's awesome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Time for Best In Show.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I much prefer the Wire to the Smooth myself. He should have pulled the Bedlington 

GO OAKLEY GO!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm rooting for Oakley, Jewel, and Swagger, and Joe.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BTW, I owner handler in a breed HIGHLY dominated by handlers. I have been told I'll never finish a dog on my own.

I will prove them all wrong.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> BTW, I owner handler in a breed HIGHLY dominated by handlers. I have been told I'll never finish a dog on my own.
> 
> I will prove them all wrong.


Good for you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crowd loves the OES lol.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> BTW, I owner handler in a breed HIGHLY dominated by handlers. I have been told I'll never finish a dog on my own.
> 
> I will prove them all wrong.


Do it!!!!

Too short


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go oakley! :clap2:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in for the GWP....


I CANNOT root for the OES


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Go oakley! :clap2:


I like him too. I'm a big fan of German pointers, though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Jewel! :clap2:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

But he's SO NICE!! I am NOT a huge fan of OES, but OMG that Swagger has SWAGGER!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> But he's SO NICE!! I am NOT a huge fan of OES, but OMG that Swagger has SWAGGER!


Indeed he does.

Go Swagger! :clap2:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Keep in mind..... Some dogs have INSANE amounts of money spent on their show careers. I know a dog that was out as a special for about three years..... The dog had a $5000 a month advertising budget.... Not handling, not travel, etc.... 5 grand a month on advertising.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Joey! :clap2:

Who are your picks?


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I am rooting for Oakley and Banana Joe


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

WOAH!

Yeah JOEY!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The two that won!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

SPOILERS

RBIS is (OES) Bugaboo's Picture Perfect











BIS is GCH Banana Joe V Tani Kazari (Affenpinscher)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

LOL Joey. Fantastic end to a great career!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

And amazing beginning for the OES!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

SO happy! I was rooting for Joey!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I think I can sum up my reaction with one word: BARF.

Affenpinschers are the only breed of dogs I can sincerely call ugly. I'm sure they're sweet dogs and their owners love them, but... _Ugh_.

Very disappointing year at Westminster. Six unimpressive Groups - the only one I would call impressive at all was the GWP - and a mystifying BIS. I hope this judge is retiring after this.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Xeph said:


> And amazing beginning for the OES!


Wonder if he finished his championship there?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



TorachiKatashi said:


> I think I can sum up my reaction with one word: BARF.
> 
> Affenpinschers are the only breed of dogs I can sincerely call ugly. I'm sure they're sweet dogs and their owners love them, but... _Ugh_.
> 
> Very disappointing year at Westminster. Six unimpressive Groups - the only one I would call impressive at all was the GWP - and a mystifying BIS. I hope this judge is retiring after this.


Someone doesn't seem to understand how dog shows work. 

Seriously, though, they're not beauty pageants. I don't always find the dogs that win appealing, but they are chosen because they conform most closely to their standard. A judge would be bad if he or she just picked the prettiest ones.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

BEST IN SHOW RESERVE? Since when does WKC do this? I've heard of this in other dog shows, but not for WKC. They should have left it alone. I don't understand why they did this. Some please explain.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Crantastic said:


> Someone doesn't seem to understand how dog shows work.
> 
> Seriously, though, they're not beauty pageants. I don't always find the dogs that win appealing, but they are chosen because they conform most closely to their standard. A judge would be bad if he or she just picked the prettiest ones.


And how many dog shows have you worked at?



Masterjedi688 said:


> BEST IN SHOW RESERVE? Since when does WKC do this? I've heard of this in other dog shows, but not for WKC. They should have left it alone. I don't understand why they did this. Some please explain.


It's new this year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Masterjedi688 said:


> BEST IN SHOW RESERVE? Since when does WKC do this? I've heard of this in other dog shows, but not for WKC. They should have left it alone. I don't understand why they did this. Some please explain.


WKC does this now because AKC just implemented it last year. WKC is an AKC club, so there for must comply. It's new.

I personally love RBIS, other kennel clubs have been doing it for far longer.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



TorachiKatashi said:


> And how many dog shows have you worked at?


Actually worked at? None. Assisted with dogs at/hung out all day at, quite a few. And I didn't mean to offend, was just poking a bit of fun. There are certain breeds I hate to see win, but I don't think a judge should retire just because I don't find their picks attractive.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I'll say that I'm disappointed with the result. Amazed at Swagger, good on him, but disappointed with the result.

I REALLY wanted Oakley to win. Not only did that dog have beautiful conformation, he had a serious presence about him. His freestack had me drooling.
So, yeah ,I was seriously pulling for him to win.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

As much as I love Westminster, I'm seriously getting tired of them picking ugly dogs. First the Peke now the Affenspinscher. Who's next year, the Brussel Griffon or the Xolo? I really feel like just taping it next year, watching the breeds I love, then fast forwarding it to Best in Show. A pretty breed hasn't won in a long time! And I know it's not about beauty but mainly confirmation, how the dog acts with the judge/crowd, etc, but really....c'mon! Well here's hoping for 2014 to be a cutie pie!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I love Xolos <3. Also, conformation, not confirmation


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I've only met one Xolo, a standard, but she was super nice. Tried to climb into my lap. She felt really neat, too.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Russell Terrier- GCH Goldsand's Columbus


LOVE this!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Xeph--oops. *blushes* Thanks.

Crantastic--not saying the Xolo isn't a nice dog. I bet they're really sweet. I'm just not a fan of them that's why I used them in as an example.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Xeph said:


> I love Xolos <3. Also, conformation, not confirmation


And Armani is a stunning example of a standard, standards are my fav. I prefer the hairless to coated as well.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

Pretty is in the eye of the beholder. I've had people tell me my dogs look like aliens, but I find them very pretty.

That said, I really am not a fan of the affenpinscher. I was rooting for the OES. Still an awesome show for that young dog though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I think Swagger may be a dog that goes out and beats some records


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I was thrilled to have the American Foxhound and Smooth Fox Terrier representing their groups; wish one had won (esp the Foxhound)

Also, the second night is being re run right now, 8am, on Wednesday Feb 13th


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> As much as I love Westminster, I'm seriously getting tired of them picking ugly dogs. First the Peke now the Affenspinscher. Who's next year, the Brussel Griffon or the Xolo? I really feel like just taping it next year, watching the breeds I love, then fast forwarding it to Best in Show. A pretty breed hasn't won in a long time! And I know it's not about beauty but mainly confirmation, how the dog acts with the judge/crowd, etc, but really....c'mon! Well here's hoping for 2014 to be a cutie pie!


Well, it's call Conformation because the dogs are CONFORMING to something. Best of Breed is selected based on which dog conforms and represents its breed and set standard the best. Best in group is the dog that conforms to and represents its breed and its standard the closest, and BIS is whoever the judge sees as the best example of its breed. 

While I don't agree with his pick, he must've seen something in the dog, as the judge last year did with Malachy. 


And I personally think Xolos are gorgeous.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I have to admit that I didn't get to watch the show last night, but I did DVR. I was watching the sporting group this morning and DH said, "Did you hear who won?" I hadn't, but he had seen it on the news and said, "It's the ugliest dog I've ever seen!" I knew immediately it was Banana Joe. Haha. I think Joey falls into "so ugly he's cute", but like most of you, not a breed I personally find attractive. I just thought DH's reaction was funny.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

HollowHeaven--while I might've spelled the word wrong, I know what judges do. I even said it in my statement. I'm just the type of person that, besides them picking for standards, that I'd like to see a breed that I like win for once. And again I know people have preferences of dog breeds. You like the Xolo while I don't. You may think Cotons are ugly while I don't. I was just choosing a breed that I didn't like.

Sheesh, am I going to have to defend myself every time I say a breed is ugly because someone else finds them cute? Dang!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

No, but... being pretty or ugly has nothing to do with winning Westminster.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Sheesh, am I going to have to defend myself every time I say a breed is ugly because someone else finds them cute? Dang!


I think that calling a breed ugly is kind of rude. People who like the breed are going to disagree. Plus what Sassafras said.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



> HollowHeaven--while I might've spelled the word wrong, I know what judges do. I even said it in my statement. I'm just the type of person that, besides them picking for standards, that I'd like to see a breed that I like win for once. And again I know people have preferences of dog breeds. You like the Xolo while I don't. You may think Cotons are ugly while I don't. I was just choosing a breed that I didn't like.
> 
> Sheesh, am I going to have to defend myself every time I say a breed is ugly because someone else finds them cute? Dang!


I think you were being targeted, not because you disliked a popular breed, but because your words made it seem like you either misunderstood conformation judging or thought it was silly (and that the "cute" breeds should win). 

If we judged on attractiveness and _I _was a judge, the BIS Westminster dog would either be a sighthound or a herding dog every year. Probably a borzoi, whippet, or a border collie. Every year. Thank God we don't. The current method of judging is as fair as possible, I think.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> HollowHeaven--while I might've spelled the word wrong, I know what judges do. I even said it in my statement. I'm just the type of person that, besides them picking for standards, that I'd like to see a breed that I like win for once. And again I know people have preferences of dog breeds. You like the Xolo while I don't. You may think Cotons are ugly while I don't. I was just choosing a breed that I didn't like.
> 
> Sheesh, am I going to have to defend myself every time I say a breed is ugly because someone else finds them cute? Dang!


Well, I wasn't calling you out on spelling, so sorry if it seemed that way.
But yes, I do think it's a little rude and misinformed to say you hope an 'attractive' dog or a 'cutie pie' wins. Of course you're entitled to your opinion, but still. There are plenty of people who think Affenpinschers and Xolos and Pekes and Brussel's are attractive and real cutie pies. 
They're not beauty contests, and they're not cute contests. It all comes down to structure and the little details of how tightly the dog conforms to its written standard. 

The judge might've personally thought that dog was hideodorous but that it still deserved to win.

Your post came off as if you think conformation shows are cute contests. If you didn't mean it that way, my bad. But that's how it came off to me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2013 *SPOILERS**

I just find it funny, because usually people who look down on conformation shows scoff that it's "just a beauty pageant." This is kind of the opposite reaction!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Vids for those that missed the live stream, not all are up yet
> 
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videoindex.php?year=2013&day=1


Thanks so much for posting this link. I taped what was on TV but I really wanted to see the individual breed judging. A nice way to spend a little time on President's day!

P.S. Watching someone stack a deerhound is funny.


----------

